# Here's a couple of my favs from Alaska...



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Beautiful Alaskan Tide


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

The water in this one is like glass.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's on of an Orca up close.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

A holy rock.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

very nice pics!
Jake


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice pix, but "a holy rock" wins the "best title award". ha ha What is that orange line on #2??? Rich

p.s. did you get to Homer?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh man, and we had to cancel alaska for this fall. Your pics are gorgeous!! That looks remarkably like the Turnagain arm.  Did you see Belugas there? Where is the holy rock?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

What a beautiful place. Nice pics!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rich... Not really sure what the orange line is in the second pic, I'm guessing a grassy meadow area on the other side of the water before the mountains.

MsAddicted... Not sure what the "Turnagain arm" is. We fished out of Seward and saw all kinds of wildlife including a few whale spouts but we couldn't get close enough to id the whale. We caught 770 lbs of fillets that we brought back between 11 guys. One of the guys was a marine biologist out of Seattle, pretty cool to hear him talk about our oceans' creatures.

I could literally fill this forum with pics from that trip, August 7-12, but I am trying to narrow my postings down to my favorites. Thanks for all compliments...any constructive critisism is also apreciated.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Turnagain arm is the "arm" of the cook inlet that you drive along once you first leave Anchorage. Has the famous bore tides which roll up the mud flats in one solid wave front. I thought that was it in your first two pictures. Regardless, the pics are enough to make me drool with envy!

What did you think of Seward? We absolutely fell in love with it.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, I guess those pics are of the turnagain arm.... Seward is absolutely beautiful. Hope to make that trip at least every other year, budget allowing.


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful pics. . looks very peaceful and relaxing


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice. I hope I get up ther someday.............


----------

